# Children Christmas photo shoot



## Teresa (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh in this one I had 2 6yr olds and one 2yr old. The 6 yr old boy was complaining of being hot, sweaty and bored. The 6 yr old girl was phenomenal and well the 2 yr old boy....well dont take photos of children in the terrible two stage! 
CC Welcome
1.





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 14, 2007)

There seems to be some focus issues and most of your whites have been blown out. 

#4 seems to be the most natural expression and the most pleasing pose. 

I've photographed the terrible twos and I can sympathize!


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 14, 2007)

They all look overexposed to me...


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 14, 2007)

these are cheesy and not at all professional IMO


----------



## The Phototron (Dec 14, 2007)

Allsmiles7282 said:


> these are cheesy and not at all professional IMO


It's not that they're cheesy, it's just that they're not well done. Professional pictures could be cheesy as hell but they look good doing it, and that is the case most of the time.


----------



## NJMAN (Dec 14, 2007)

Some tips might be in order instead of just saying that they are not professional.  That kind of statement doesnt help anyone.  

Teresa, it will help to lift your flash off the camera and try to use some sort of surface to bounce and spread the light.  If you have a reflector or a large piece of foam board, that would help some.  The way the lighting is now is flat.  It needs to be more directional so that it gives contour and dimension to their faces.  

Also, Im not sure what kind of camera you are using, but it would help to have some sort of exposure meter.  That way, you can help eliminate the blowout on the faces. 

Keep trying, and thanks for sharing.  

NJ


----------



## SpeedTrap (Dec 15, 2007)

As well try to add some distance between your subjects and the backdrop.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

I have a sony cybershot DSC-H5 and so I dont have any other flash that attaches to my camera and i have 2 slave lights. i only had a 10x10 room to do it in at these peoples home and it was very cramped. I am not using that as an excuse but i even had a photographer friend (who has her own business and has been for 9 years) help me position the lights and this is the best we could do.
also, for the "cheesyness"...i dont see how they are cheesy except for the expressions but they are little kids, you are going to get cheesy out of kids. 
Again, all those photos were not edited. I have the edited versions as well.


----------



## jols (Dec 15, 2007)

Allsmiles7282 said:


> these are cheesy and not at all professional IMO


 
very useful comment. i think not but quite typical of some 'pro togs' ha ha 

maybe add something to help and pass your 'vast' experience around.


----------



## Allsmiles7282 (Dec 15, 2007)

jols said:


> very useful comment. i think not but quite typical of some 'pro togs' ha ha
> 
> maybe add something to help and pass your 'vast' experience around.



Still bitter I see.

Anyway, I didn't go into a lot of detail because there is just so much that needs to be fixed.  I'm not trying to be mean, just being honest.


----------



## bellacat (Dec 15, 2007)

why did you post all your photos unedited?


----------



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

well actually i have microsoft digital image pro and now that i look at these photos, i think these are the edited ones since i couldn't get my editor to do much with them. 
also, i like posting my unedited because then it helps me better edit them and then take better photos the next time.


----------



## jols (Dec 15, 2007)

Allsmiles7282 said:


> Still bitter I see.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## emogirl (Dec 15, 2007)

I know you are trying really hard and you think that you are being picked on, but you keep posting the same thing over and over with the same problems...so you are going to get some hard crit.

personally,i think you are trying to be something you are not...i dont mean any disrespect, we all started somewhere and the learning process goes on forever....you need to find your 'niche'....by the sounds of things and your questions, you dont seem to know much about exposure/lighting, so how can you possibly charge people or expect good feedback when you dont know the basics.  Being a studio photographer is not easy...i learned very early on that it was not for me..maybe you need to try working with existing light first...maybe strictly outside?  Get yourself a good book or take a course, master the basics...then go back to your makeshift studio and see how you have improved. 

good luck.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

i am a mother.
i a stay at home mom. 
i love photography. that has always been my passion and yes, i may not be a pro at it but i want to get better so i am not being something i am not. 
what i am not is a mean person. what i am not is person who sits at a desk or behind a counter all day. 
if you have ever lived in texas you will know it is hard to work outdoors as you are never sure what the weather will do and a lot of dallas is hard to photograph in as there are a lot of highways, buildings or neighborhoods...i dont live in the country to find a "cute nook" to take photos in


----------



## bellacat (Dec 15, 2007)

Teresa said:


> well actually i have microsoft digital image pro and now that i look at these photos, i think these are the edited ones since i couldn't get my editor to do much with them.
> also, i like posting my unedited because then it helps me better edit them and then take better photos the next time.


I posted this in another one of your threads and I think you will get the best feed back by posting your edited photos that way the pros can give better feed back. Its okay to want to share your unedited photos but maybe that would be better suited in the people and pets forum and not in the pro forum.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 15, 2007)

I am a stay at home Mom. There are cute nooks EVERYWHERE you really just have to find them. I just recently found one here in SD where there is wonderful landscape but not allot of wonderful outdoor area's as far as trees and foliage in their natural state go. You should scout for spots and you should practice on your children until you are blue in the face, read and play with your camera. 
I think emogirl put it perfectly and very kindly.
Recognize your weaknesses and learn to over come them. There cannot be an excuse for every situation some times we ruin photos threw no other fault of our own. Trust me I have been there!


----------



## bellacat (Dec 15, 2007)

Teresa said:


> i am a mother.
> i a stay at home mom.
> i love photography. that has always been my passion and yes, i may not be a pro at it but i want to get better so i am not being something i am not.
> what i am not is a mean person. what i am not is person who sits at a desk or behind a counter all day.
> if you have ever lived in texas you will know it is hard to work outdoors as you are never sure what the weather will do and a lot of dallas is hard to photograph in as there are a lot of highways, buildings or neighborhoods...i dont live in the country to find a "cute nook" to take photos in


Teresa I am a mom too and I know that there are TONS of pro photos in Dallas. You dont need the cute nooks to get the great shot you just need to find nooks in your surroundings. I recently read a post in another forum I am on from a really good pro photo who said all you need is it find pockets of 8 by 8 ft of space. It could be in front of KFC but if you use the right DOF you can still get a great shot. Its these pockets of outdoor space is what you should start training your eye to look for.


----------



## bellacat (Dec 15, 2007)

OMG we said the same thing at the same time LOL


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 15, 2007)

I agree with Bella. There are some amazing structure in Dallas. You could have some WONDERFUL urben shoot opportunities.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 15, 2007)

Bella, thats just creepy


----------



## bellacat (Dec 15, 2007)

Sweetsomedays said:


> Bella, thats just creepy


i know but what can i say, great minds think alike. Sorry I forgot your name though. My bad.


----------



## emogirl (Dec 15, 2007)

i will third what sweetsomedays & bella said....i am a stay at home mom...and my business was part time for many years and now it is overtime....you have to find the areas to take the shots, they are all around you..my gosh, you have wonderful weather all year...i'm in a foot of snow right now and -20...and i did an outdoor shoot today, numb fingers and all... there are great places for pictures everywhere..open your eyes and stop making excuses, take the advice we have given you!!!


----------



## Teresa (Dec 15, 2007)

you definately dont live in texas if you think we have wonderful weather all year round. i laugh at that comment! HA


----------



## bellacat (Dec 16, 2007)

I know you dont have great weather year around but i know dallas has one of the largest saturations of pro photogs in one place. You just gotta learn to use what you have. It will take time but I know you can do it if you set your mind to it.

Even if its snowing outside you can still make that work. Snow and cold is not a bad thing and can make for some great winter photos. Try it and show us what you got.


----------



## emogirl (Dec 16, 2007)

ya, ..i know you dont have perfect weather year round, i was referring to the warmth/grass/trees/ you do have year round which does make things alot easier...we have a 'season' for pictures here...the bulk of my money shooting weddings/family pics is made in the spring summer fall...about 6 months of the year... you can go anywhere and shoot any time of the year....and all you seem to want to do is hang up a cheesy sheet and fake tree and blanket on the floor...that is what is really detracting from your work.  That is what everyone is trying to tell you...get out and use some natural light....you have a fabulous area to shoot in.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

how can i get someone to do a location shoot (which obviously i am much better at) when they dont want a location shoot? do i tell them "sorry, i am a on location photographer and if you dont want to shoot on location, go find another photographer?" 
and actually 4 of my backdrops are real backdrops..not dinky sheets. 
the black is a real back drop and i have 2 "tie dye" looking ones that are real. 
this next thing may sound like an excuse but it is not meant to be. 
i live in the HEART of dallas, right about 10 min from downtown. i dont have a lot near me to shoot "location" shoots where it isn't highway or private property (found great spots but it is owned and private property and i dont feel like getting shot). also, i have a 16 month old and i am a stay at home mom and he isn't in day care and it is hard to just put him in the car and drive (without listening to him scream bloody murder) until we find a perfect spot to shoot.
i like the old rustic looks...like barns, wagon wheels, praries....can't find any around here that arent' private property
i did my lil sis' senior photos and i had to use a brick wall next to a park bathroom (talk about terrible stench and wishing time would fly by)


----------



## emogirl (Dec 16, 2007)

yes....tell them you are a location photographer....do what works for you!! I get calls everyday for 'studio' work....i say no, i dont do that...i dont do formal portraits and i refer them to other photographers....they appreciate it...i'm not going to do something i'm not good at, it just looks bad on me in the end...do i worry i just sent away potential business...no, i coudlnt accomodate them....

ok, you are in the heart of downtown and you have a baby....do you take your baby to your studio shoots? you cant be professional taking your child...you have to set soemthing up, find a way to make it work...i do engagement shoots in alleys...they are awesome, people love them! but they are modern/trendy and dont suit everyone....do you have a park nearby? ok, maybe you have to drive 1/2 hr....then drive...put that into your price....

SCout locations that will work for you and meet your clients there! I keep a list of places that work good at certain times of day/seasons/weather conditions so I can last minute change plans if things dont work...i dont go driving aroudn with my client wondering if this will be good...i've planned ahead and i find what is good!

there is alot to consider being a "pro".....


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

yes i have to take my child to my shoots. sometimes he is entertainment to the subject and it makes them feel more comfortable and others i am sure they would like to ring his neck as much as i would! *i wouldn't really do that*
my husband used to work evenings 7pm to 7am and now he works 4am to 7pm and so i have no one to watch my son during the photo shoots. 
most of the people i shoot for have known me for years so they dont care if i bring my son..they have kids his age or have someone at their home to watch him while i do the shoots. 
i didnt bring him to one shoot and i got a "uh, no fair, you didnt bring aidan?" (my son) but i was like "i am a sorry, would you like a tantrum throwing 1 yr old to be here while i am trying to do my job?" 
i will not shoot in my neighborhood...if i did that most the photos would include people getting mugged, raped, shot and killed or have drug dealers in the photos...i have to go about 45 minutes out of the way and north to find some "okay" locations


----------



## jols (Dec 16, 2007)

teresa



i have read all your posts and been very supportive of you cause i know what this forums like!!!!!!!!!
but i have to say you do seem to put an awful lot of obsticles in the way of taking pics.

i take pics anywhere walking to the shops in the park in the car park on the roads

anywhere


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 16, 2007)

I have two children and I swap with my friends and neighbors. My husband is in the military and is away on a training mission right now but I refuse to take my children. I make sure people know I need 2 weeks advance notice so I can schedule care for my children. We are preparing for our upcoming deployment and he will be gone for 6 months but I am not going to be taking either of my children with me ever. First off a can't focus, and I really do think it appears unprofessional.
Where there is a will there's a way.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 16, 2007)

BTW: My daughter is 8 months and nursing and refuses a bottle, I plan my sessions in between her feedings for 2-3 hrs(she eats some jared foods). As others have said before you have to find a way around things.


----------



## jols (Dec 16, 2007)

i suppose there is if you dont mind dumping your kids for other people to look after


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 16, 2007)

Dumping? Excuse me....are you serious? 
I seriously resent that because I dedicate my life to my family. When I am not with them they are with people who know and love them with other children their age to play with. 
I do not DUMP my children on anyway. I put allot of thought into the care they get when I am away from them.


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

i have a 12 yr old step son who in both my eyes and his dads is not worthy enough to even stay home by himself. we have to get a babysitter for him as well.
all our neighbors are either drug dealers/makers, gang members or old people who have better things to do than watch some baby. 
i can't say i can't ever focus with my son there but he helps me relax sometimes and others i just ignore him. as a parent you learn to tune things out at times.


----------



## jols (Dec 16, 2007)

yes i do mean dumping.
either my husband or i look after our child he is 6 i work and so does my husband and nobody looks after him but us.

he is our responsibility nobody elses.

we live our life around him.

but i do feel this is diverting from the thread


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 16, 2007)

So what would your option be if your husband had to be in Iraq for half a year. Not shoot? Then thats your decision, not mine. I live my life around my children and I deserve a bit of my own life from time to time.
Teresa talks about drug dealers, rapists and murderes and come up with every reason in the book why there are technical errors in her photos and that doesn't detract from the thread?

Ok....welcome to OZ.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 16, 2007)

*A note to all, last time I checked, this was a photography forum. Whatever issues are going on here, please take them somewhere else.*


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Dec 16, 2007)

"i will not shoot in my neighborhood...if i did that most the photos would include people getting mugged, raped, shot and killed or have drug dealers in the photos...i have to go about 45 minutes out of the way and north to find some "okay" locations"





Absolutely and a few "urban" shoots may actually enhance your portfolio. You'd be surprised at the photos that you'd get in a crappy environment. I love those. Hell, I would have to drive to get them! I saw a trash the dress session done on a crappy step in a crappy abandoned building...the photog had vision. It was great. I can't wait until I can SEE like that. Or maybe find a model.


----------



## Mrsforeman1 (Dec 16, 2007)

I was late sorry


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetsomedays said:


> So what would your option be if your husband had to be in Iraq for half a year. Not shoot? Then thats your decision, not mine. I live my life around my children and I deserve a bit of my own life from time to time.
> Teresa talks about drug dealers, rapists and murderes and come up with every reason in the book why there are technical errors in her photos and that doesn't detract from the thread?
> 
> Ok....welcome to OZ.


 

I wish I knew what "a bit of my own life" was. I never get time to myself. Never have I ever gotten time alone for just myself since my son was born and if the people I am shooting for dont mind him being there at a shoot or have someone his age to play with or someone to distract him while I am there, then I dont mind either


----------



## jols (Dec 16, 2007)

im with teresa on this one if you have kids they must always come first. ALWAYS


----------



## Teresa (Dec 16, 2007)

yes, i just had that bride from hell tell me that my family shouldn't come first when i planned a vacation around her shoots or that she kept trying to call but my son has been in and out of doctors and i am sorry, that is more important than answering a damn phone call from a client...FAMILY ALWAYS COMES FIRST


----------



## bellacat (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a 10 month old and i have brought her on my shoots. But that said she is a quiet baby who I can put on my back or in a stroller. I also have older kids and my 9yr will stay close by but keep her sisters entertained. Now if I had a wedding shoot or something that required more attention then I would go out of my way to not bring my kids with me. The kind of session and the client really helps dictate whether or not I can bring my kids along.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 16, 2007)

I just thought I'd point out that: 

"You'd better watch out, you'd better not cry, you'd better watch out... I'm telling you why... Santa Clause is coming to town... Santa Clause is coming to town... Santa Clause is coming to town!"

Now that I've broken the tension. I have been asked to shoot a wedding in Ohio in June of next year. It's 600 miles away from home. I am taking a vacation with my family so that we can go there and I am having my B&G finance the trip. Where there's a will... there's a way to make anything happen.

Oh... and my daughters and wife are ALL second, third and fourth shooters of fluffers or gofers.


----------



## AprilRamone (Dec 16, 2007)

Excuses, excuses, excuses!  I drive 40 minutes MANY days of the week to a spot where I know it will be beautiful.  It's worth it because the photos turn out great there.  
I also live near downtown and I agree with previous posters that even the most decrepit surroundings can make for beautiful photographs (as long as you have the right light!).

And I live in Colorado where the locals joke that if you don't like the weather, wait 5 minutes because it can be a full on blizzard one day and the next be 70 degrees outside!  But, I still manage to do a ton of on-location photography.  In fact, I prefer it.  If it just absolutely won't work, we just reschedule.  

And, I know this is off-topic, but Teresa, and jols, you guys are ridiculous about childcare. You claim to always put your children first, but I detect much bitterness about ALWAYS having to care for your children and having no help which can't be healthy for your children.  I don't have children of my own, but I babysit for MANY children in other families and I treat them how I would if they were own children.  I give them a lot of love and I never feel as though a parent is "dumping" their child on me.  Parents need their own time and it's not being a bad parent to find someone who is trust-worthy to care for your child for a couple of hours while you do a photoshoot.  It gives your children more chances to socialize outside of the family as well. 

Your clients now may not care if you bring your child, but as you start working with people who do not know you, they will definitely find it extremely unprofessional to bring your child.  If you're child needs your attention for any part of their session, they will feel cheated.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 16, 2007)

What an incredibly whiny set of posts. I may read these threads for humor but I would never spend any time responding to Theresa's or Jols' posts because of their spiteful, unprofessional attitude.

They should both be banned.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 16, 2007)

AprilRamone said:


> Excuses, excuses, excuses!


 


The_Traveler said:


> What an incredibly whiny set of posts.


 

Scary, how the hell did you two know my exact thoughts?


----------



## Los Angeles (Dec 24, 2007)

teresa - at the risk of sounding harsh - pushing a button on a camera does not make you a photographer...  Your not at the level to even post your work and ask for comments...  Im not even sure your a real person...  you might be someone elses profile here just to irratate...  

My suggestion: Sell all of your back drops and your "mobile studio" and buy some books.  

But please stop posting these Hideous photos.


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 24, 2007)

Los Angeles said:


> teresa - at the risk of sounding harsh - pushing a button on a camera does not make you a photographer...  Your not at the level to even post your work and ask for comments...  Im not even sure your a real person...  you might be someone elses profile here just to irratate...
> 
> My suggestion: Sell all of your back drops and your "mobile studio" and buy some books.
> 
> But please stop posting these Hideous photos.



Somehow this post makes me feel like a virgin.
:lmao::lmao:


----------



## The Phototron (Dec 24, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> Somehow this post makes me feel like a virgin.
> :lmao::lmao:


No kidding, what a douchebag.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 24, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> Somehow this post makes me feel like a virgin.
> :lmao::lmao:



And this really is something special!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow.  Two pages huh?  Okay I don't usually like to get involved with these type of things but a few red flags went up when i read your reasons for why you can't try this or that.  
On one hand you say that you put your family absolutley first no matter what so much so that you don't even believe in a babysitter.  On the other you let those same children live in an area where simply having a photo shoot in your neighborhood would include rape and shootings.  hmmmmm........
I think that what everyone is trying to say is that you don't want to (or shouldn't want to) have people pay you for something that you haven't got down the basics of yet.  KWIM?  I'm not trying to be mean when i say this, I'm really not. Look at past cc I always try to remain positive and upbeat but this thread is totally full of a lot of rationalizations of why it's okay to let these be your best.  
Keep trying and reading and practicing and reading and reading some more.  You'll get it over time but in the meantime I wouldn't try to think of excuse after excuse why you can't strive for better - because even the best of the best still keep trying to be better.  KWIM?


----------



## Southerngal (Dec 26, 2007)

jols said:


> im with teresa on this one if you have kids they must always come first. ALWAYS



THIS COMMENT IS ABSOLUTELY HILARIOUS!!!!! Yes, Im late at reading this thread, but couldn't resist.  Only a few days ago I was told that no matter what I should basically please the client.....even when I have school parties with my kids....one is sick etc.!   Way off base, but I couldnt resist.

The pics do need some work, but you will get there if you really want to!  Practice, practice, practice......trust me it will pay off!  I take pics of my kids and surroundings a lot.  Not always to get a great picture, but to play with my camera settings etc.


----------



## jols (Dec 26, 2007)

i'm sory if i upset people in  the fact that i or my husband look after my child all the time but thats me i suppose.

if i have shoots to do my husband looks after him thats just the way we do it and what i feel comfotable with.

again i'm sorry if i offend anyone

and wish you all a happy new year.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 26, 2007)

the funny thing about this thread is that i cannot read about half the posts in here ... ignore lists are great


----------



## jols (Dec 26, 2007)

interesting


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 26, 2007)

jols said:


> i'm sory if i upset people in  the fact that i or my husband look after my child all the time but thats me i suppose.
> 
> if i have shoots to do my husband looks after him thats just the way we do it and what i feel comfotable with.
> 
> ...



Actually, I think that no-one gives a flying crapdoodle about how you take care of your kids - this is about photography and using your maternal habits as reasons or excuses for bad photography is inappropriate. I have a bad back and my wife is a semi-invalid. Should that be an excuse  for  the inadequacies of my pictures? - No.

I think what people are responding to is your need to portray yourself as a picked-upon woman victim who sacrifices her art for love of her children. 

Grow up, take better pictures and shut the hell up about your self-scarifice.

Oh, and happy new year.


----------



## jols (Dec 26, 2007)

i think your confusing me with someone who cares.

obviously people do care what i said cause they would not have replied and you felt the need to tell me about your pesonal life to justify what you said.

i have not posted a pic on here for ages as im too busy selling them.


i dont sacrafice 'my art' ha ha  and im not picked upon lol

i do what i feel i need to do regarding he way my life is


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 26, 2007)

Ok, I live in Dallas, and DO NOT have an indoor studio.  
I shoot every weekend on some location or another.  Almost all of the time, outdoors.
Teresa, just keep trying.  Play with impromptu lighting (lamps, sheets, sunlight etc).
Shoot lots and lots and you will improve.
While these photos are not what I believe is to the "pro" point yet, I certainly don't think that they are at all hideous.
Please keep posting. 
Merry Christmas too!!!!


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 26, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> the funny thing about this thread is that i cannot read about half the posts in here ... ignore lists are great


 
Hehehehe....I can't either.   It's a wonderful little function!


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 26, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> Hehehehe....I can't either.   It's a wonderful little function!



But I would guess that we have totally different people on our list :lmao:

but it really saves lots of hassle and saves me from getting involved in useless discussions.

It also protects some people from my potential comments


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 26, 2007)

jols said:


> i think your confusing me with someone who cares.
> 
> obviously people do care what i said cause they would not have replied and you felt the need to tell me about your pesonal life to justify what you said.
> 
> ...



Try to save some time for spelling lessons.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 26, 2007)

shhhh, peace may be with all of you 

Merry Christmas


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 26, 2007)

Hehe....it always turns to spelling....
Hey Traveler, quit quoting people on my ignore list.   You are totally boning me on the whole purpose of the thing.

I trust you had a Merry Friggin Christmas. LOL


----------



## dpolston (Dec 26, 2007)

lol... "Happy Birthday Jesus"


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 26, 2007)

Baby Jesus would totally dig all the love flowing on this thead.....LOL


----------



## jols (Dec 26, 2007)

if i have only got my spelling to worry about i am not doing that bad.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 26, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> Baby Jesus would totally dig all the love flowing on this thead.....LOL



My thought exactly!


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 26, 2007)

I was advised to check out Teresa's website.
And I did.
While I was a little shocked about the pricing structure for the work level, she's representing her work as she shows it here. In other words, she's not white washing her work.
The same unedted photos are seen on the website, and she is frank about her policies and pricing.
Her potential clients, I would assume, are aware of what they will getting for the money.
While I think Teresa has a ways to go (don't we all?), I have to defend her right to post in the pro gallery.
She's got a website up....she's got her pricing online.....and apparently she has clients.

Teresa, I guess the biggest bone that people have with you, is that you don't seem willing to listen to those who really want to help you.

I read on another thread that you post unedited images because you want to learn how to process them to the best of your ability. Maybe post YOUR versions of before and after, and we can help you out from there.

I also agree, that you need to leave the excuses behind. (We all have reasons why the shot COULD have been better: Bad time of day, distractions at home, locations, ect)....but you can't grow that way. God knows I make my own excuses sometimes too, but you really need to listen to the advice about how to work around these things. Your distractions and inconveniences aren't at all unique. We have all faced them at one time or another.

You are in my area, and I would be happy to help you if: A) you want the help, and B) you at least listen. You don't have to "do as I do", but you at least need to listen to "why". If you disregard it after fully listening then no problem.

OK? The welcome mat is out for you. I'll leave the rest to you.

Hugs,
Cindy


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 26, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> IMaybe post YOUR versions of before and after, and we can help you out from there.


 
I think this is the best suggestion. I also admire your willingness to help her in the "real world."


----------



## dpolston (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd jump on that Theresa in a heartbeat! Cindy knows what she's talking about. I just wish I lived closer... I'd have you waiting in line behind me for that chance.


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 26, 2007)

Anytime you are in town, or I'm near you....we are GONNA shoot together.
Love Ya!


----------



## dpolston (Dec 26, 2007)

<my heart just skipped a beat!> I'm shooting a wedding in Ohio in June?!? Hummm?!? <floating suggestions you way>


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 26, 2007)

Can't make it my man.  I've got 4 locals in June.  :-(

Anyhoo, I don't want to jack this thread.

Meet me in PM.
Love Ya!


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 26, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> Hehe....it always turns to spelling....
> Hey Traveler, quit quoting people on my ignore list.   You are totally boning me on the whole purpose of the thing.
> 
> I trust you had a Merry Friggin Christmas. LOL



I thought I was on your ignore list.
I had a lovely Christmas, thank you. (speaking as an outsider) I received many photo-related gifts (including a book on Sharpening by Fraser) but my hints about new D3 and several lenses went unheeded.

I would have taken pictures but my elbow hurt, I had a cut on my shutter finger, my wife had a headache and my parents are still dead. I would have posted pictures if I had taken them but I am too busy selling pictures to my discriminating clients who hang them proudly between the Elvis on velvet and the 4 cute dogs playing poker. (not to mention the bobble-head Monica Lewinski)


----------



## Arch (Dec 26, 2007)

any more crap from people who just wanna annoy other people on this thread will result in bannings..... im not impressed. :raisedbrow:


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 26, 2007)

I think some people _are annoyed_, and hence they release steam towards people they want to wake up.

This is probably not the wisest of things to do on a forum, but I can understand it to some extent. 

If I had not put some people related to this thread on my ignore list, I would probably have been banned by now.

So I advise those who feel like me to do the same and join the club!


----------



## jols (Dec 26, 2007)

i do feel like you but i could not bear to only read half a conversation and just have to guess the rest


----------



## Los Angeles (Dec 26, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> I thought I was on your ignore list.
> I had a lovely Christmas, thank you. (speaking as an outsider) I received many photo-related gifts (including a book on Sharpening by Fraser) but my hints about new D3 and several lenses went unheeded.
> 
> I would have taken pictures but my elbow hurt, I had a cut on my shutter finger, my wife had a headache and my parents are still dead. I would have posted pictures if I had taken them but I am too busy selling pictures to my discriminating clients who hang them proudly between the Elvis on velvet and the 4 cute dogs playing poker. (not to mention the bobble-head Monica Lewinski)



AWESOME


----------



## MACollum (Dec 27, 2007)

jols said:


> i do feel like you but i could not bear to only read half a conversation and just have to guess the rest


 
I hear ya! I simply can't pass up the chance to see people getting all riled up.


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 27, 2007)

I believe all of you should go to her most recent thread and look at her pictures AND her admission that she was making excuses. Why not let this thread die. We all make mistakes and learn by them. Unless someone has something constructive to say about her photos in this thread, why keep bumping it up?


----------



## jols (Dec 27, 2007)

but you just bumped it up:lmao:


----------



## dipstick (Dec 27, 2007)

Teresa:

We all live different lives with different challenges, but when you post pictures in the pro forum for comments, people will comment on the images itself based on the fact that they are professional images. 

People dont care how much blood sweat and tears went into making an image. All people care about is the final image, and thats what they should do in this part of the forum. 

When people makes suggestions on how to improve, excuses doesnt help. What you have to do is to find out how you can improve the next time.


----------



## zendianah (Dec 27, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> Actually, I think that no-one gives a flying crapdoodle about how you take care of your kids - this is about photography and using your maternal habits as reasons or excuses for bad photography is inappropriate. I have a bad back and my wife is a semi-invalid. Should that be an excuse for the inadequacies of my pictures? - No.
> 
> I think what people are responding to is your need to portray yourself as a picked-upon woman victim who sacrifices her art for love of her children.
> 
> ...


 

Now I can see why ALLSMILES wrote a thread on bad photography and MWAC posting in a pro gallery... I am a mom but I take photography VERY serious. I try to learn all I can. Take some advice. READ READ READ. Ask the questions.. dont get defensive. Drive the distance... I have 3 kids and take care of a MIL 2
that has had 7 strokes.... I may not be the best photographer.. but I am learning... I take offense when a mom has the excuses of why they cant do this and that... That makes the whole MWAC statement true.. which I HATE that term. 

.. I like that word crapadoodle...


----------



## zendianah (Dec 27, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> But I would guess that we have totally different people on our list :lmao:
> 
> but it really saves lots of hassle and saves me from getting involved in useless discussions.
> 
> It also protects some people from my potential comments


 
Am I on your ignore list yet? SHould I try harder?


----------

